# Why is my bacon wet?



## mattyoc20 (Sep 23, 2017)

Cure 16lbs of bacon in pops brine for 2 weeks.  Put it under a fan to dry it out over night gen back in in he fridge for a day. Cold smoked it for 30+ hours.  When I went to take it off it was wet.  Any reason why that would be?  I dried it off with paper towels and put it back in the fridge for a day. Then put it back in the smoker again over night. Smoker was protected from the weather. I've never seen this before in my 4 years of making bacon. Is it still good.?  Is this so wing I should worry about?












IMG_0279.JPG



__ mattyoc20
__ Sep 23, 2017


















IMG_0280.JPG



__ mattyoc20
__ Sep 23, 2017


















IMG_0281.JPG



__ mattyoc20
__ Sep 23, 2017


----------



## daveomak (Sep 24, 2017)

Did you rinse it before paper toweling it dry ??   Did you put it in the smoke with vents open to allow for further drying and heat the bacon to smoker temp before adding smoke ??   Cold meat will allow for condensate....   non rinsed meat will have salt on the surface to attract moisture...


----------



## mattyoc20 (Sep 24, 2017)

I did none of those things. Does it hurt the bacon in anyway. I tried some this morning. And it tastes fine


----------



## daveomak (Sep 24, 2017)

Nope... It will taste better if you follow those steps...  Add the black pepper and other spices after the rinse and towel dry...


----------

